# Spd-sl over MTB spd pedals, but why?



## Andrew_Culture (16 Sep 2012)

Following advice on here I started my clipless journey with mtb spd pedals and love them, but I know the general consensus (or just my perception of comments on here) that spd-sl pedals are better for road bikes.

But why?


----------



## vickster (16 Sep 2012)

Maybe some answers here http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/clipless-pedals-faq.74358/

Stiffness and light? And no need to walk if riding a roadbike apparently?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Sep 2012)

Thanks, I forgot about that thread! From the looks of it I'm in no rush to change to spd-sl, and I might well put some double sized SPDs on my MTB.


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2012)

I ride in Spd's with a stiff light shoes (spesh bg mtb sports) and pedals with a decent cage for comfort (A520s) and that AFAIC that the main benefits of spd-sls (and other road shoe/pedals) and I'm getting that with spd's and its a lot easier for walking


----------



## Gez73 (16 Sep 2012)

I have double sided MTB spd pedals on my drop bar commuter and I think they're brilliant. I do need to walk from the bike to work and indoors too a little when I get there so recessed cleats on a mbt style shoe are ideal for me. I also use a pair of single sided pedals on my winter commuter, that's slightly trickier to find the clip but still better than not using clips at all and handy when in standing traffic and for avoiding clipless moments. Both the pedals do look a little on the large side for a road style bke but it makes no difference when my foot's on them!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Sep 2012)

I meant those pedals that are flats on one side and spd on the other.

Not sure I'd bother these days, I currently have my right pedal set nice and tight as I only unclip when putting the bike away.


----------



## zizou (17 Sep 2012)

I have various SPD clipless pedal set ups on different bikes - shimano DX which are ones that were originally meant for bmx but were adopted by mountain bikers, a520 which are flats on one side and clips on the other and xt ones which are just the spd mechanism on each side and no cage. I use them with different shoes from xc race ones with stiff soles to ones that are like trainers with a recessed cleat. So if going down the Shimano route the choice isn't just between SPD-SL but also the particular SPD style you want - for example if i was to ride 50 miles (above a gentle bimbling along pace) in my 'trainer' spds i would suffer from hotspots and cramping with the flexible sole, but if ive got to carry my mtb bike up some rocks on a hillside then i'd much rather do it in a pair of them than shoes with the carbon soles and little grip.

That being said I have SPD-SL on my main road bike and put up with the drawbacks (ie having to walk like a duck) even though most of the time there is probably little performance benefit over SPD and my stiff shoes, I do however feel more 'planted' when sprinting or descending however his is difficult to quantify!


----------



## Zakalwe (17 Sep 2012)

Top tier road pedals, Keo's or SL or whatever, are lighter than MTB pedals. Whether or not that matters to you is a different story.


----------



## 4F (17 Sep 2012)

I have spd's with m520 pedals on both my road bikes as I like the amount of float they give. When my shoes finally give up the ghost I quite fancy some speedplay zeros.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Sep 2012)

I use MTB spuds on all my bikes- including the vintage track iron


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Sep 2012)

Ah, I think I have the double sided versions of the 520s, although mime are wellgo because I ask my lbs to rummage in his second hand box when I need parts


----------



## sittingbull (17 Sep 2012)

I started with SPD road pedals (before SPD-SL came out) and now use M520's on an MTB and a road bike.

The release tension is on the minimum and I've never unintentionally "pulled out" when climbing etc.

I've ridden a couple of centuries with SPD's in complete comfort and never heard about "hot spots" until reading about them on CC.

It's great being able to use the same shoes on any bike and I've been using the same cleats for 19 years without problems engaging or disengaging 

The only advantage I can see with changing to SPD-SL is that the shoes would be lighter compared to my chunky MTB shoes and saving rotational weight would be a good thing. I may change if I think there's a significant benefit.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Sep 2012)

Rule 34 init, now don't do it again


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2012)

Several firms do road shoes designed to take 2 bolt SPD cleats, so the choice isn't so clear cut.

For me it was simple - I want to be able to wear any of my shoes on any of my bikes, so straight SPD it is.


----------



## sittingbull (17 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Rule 34 init, now don't do it again


I'm guilty of bluring the rules regarding road/MTB in both directions


----------



## Norry1 (18 Sep 2012)

Drago said:


> Several firms do road shoes designed to take 2 bolt SPD cleats, so the choice isn't so clear cut.
> 
> For me it was simple - I want to be able to wear any of my shoes on any of my bikes, so straight SPD it is.


 
Any recommendations? I have SPD on all my bikes and really like them. I ride in fairly heavy Shimano MTB shoes. I've been doing a lot of hill climbing recently and have started to notice the weight of the shoes, so would like lighter, racier ones but which take SPDs.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2012)

I got a set of Shimano road shoes. Nothing too flash, but fair value at £70., though they've come down in price of late...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-R...ds_Athletic_Shoes_ET&var=&hash=item2322135e87

Here's a set which'll run either cleat system...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-R...ds_Athletic_Shoes_ET&var=&hash=item43b010e001

I think the main benefit of SL is being a touch lighter, but a few less biscuits a day for a week would achieve probably more and cost nothing.


----------



## tiswas-steve (18 Sep 2012)

Tell me if these are not the sexiest SPD shoes on the market .. 
http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=...tab=wi&q=rt 81 shoes&sa=N&biw=320&bih=356#i=5 
I've had these for over a year now and I still Luvs em.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2012)

You got a shoe fethish Steve ?


----------



## betty swollocks (18 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Following advice on here I started my clipless journey with mtb spd pedals and love them, but I know the general consensus (or just my perception of comments on here) that spd-sl pedals are better for road bikes.
> 
> But why?


 
Because they are a little lighter and they supposedly, along with supposedly stiffer road-specific shoes, spread the pressure from your foot more, thereby reducing the chances of you getting hotfoot.
There's not much in it really and I much prefer double-sided mtb spd's.
They're on my road bikes.


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Sep 2012)

You used to be able to buy a pedal that was SPD one side, SPD SL the other - haven't seen them for a long time though. A lot of club riders use SPDs on road bikes, and there is no shame, or discrimination - mainly because the walking bit (cake stop) is so much easier.


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2012)

I have a lovely pair of XTR's on my road bike


----------



## tiswas-steve (18 Sep 2012)

Drago said:


> You got a shoe fethish Steve ?



Not exactly a fetish Drago but I do like stiffness in my shoes ;-)


----------



## Dave Davenport (18 Sep 2012)

In the past I've ended up with 4 different pedal systems (road & mtb) across 5 bikes, but over the last year or so I've converted everything to SPD. I find that combined with a good stiff shoe they're 95% as good as a road specific pedal (I've used Look's & SPD-SL's) and being able to walk without looking like Bambi is well worth the 5%.


----------



## sittingbull (18 Sep 2012)

One possible drawback of SPD's I've noticed is through the Winter when temperatures are very low and the frame and cranks etc get extremely cold, so does the bottom of my feet 

I've put this down to the metal SPD's conducting bodyheat away. The innersoles must help reduce this, as do 2 pairs of socks. I wear neoprene overshoes too, but it's always the bottom of each foot.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Sep 2012)

BSRU said:


> I have a lovely pair of XTR's on my road bike


Looking at them myself , or something similar after i got a pair of pedals off paul sectuar with a bigger platform around the cleat i much prefer them and i am on the bargain hunt for some spd type pedals with some platform around it.
Easier for me to do this than change all my bikes and shoes, plus i like the recessed cleat although you can feel the pedal edge through your shoes if your really giving it some hammer with 520`s


----------



## cyberknight (18 Sep 2012)

sittingbull said:


> One possible drawback of SPD's I've noticed is through the Winter when temperatures are very low and the frame and cranks etc get extremely cold, so does the bottom of my feet
> 
> I've put this down to the metal SPD's conducting bodyheat away. The innersoles must help reduce this, as do 2 pairs of socks. I wear neoprene overshoes too, but it's always the bottom of each foot.


 I had numb feet coming home today , the windchill is what got me from the nasty wind .
waht you need to do is get a blowtorch and warm your pedals up pre ride or maybe get some thermal insoles ?


----------



## sittingbull (18 Sep 2012)

cyberknight said:


> waht you need to do is get a blowtorch and warm your pedals up pre ride or maybe get some thermal insoles ?


 
I've considered socks with a heating element (I'm sure I've seen them somewhwhere) and I've got gloves with the same - not used them on the cycle though, not too keen on batteries and wires everywhere.

I like the blowtorch idea though  Years ago I used to put my leather motorbike gloves on the exhaust when I stopped, for a quick warm, they never stayed warm for long though


----------



## cyberknight (18 Sep 2012)

sittingbull said:


> I've considered socks with a heating element (I'm sure I've seen them somewhwhere) and I've got gloves with the same - not used them on the cycle though, not too keen on batteries and wires everywhere.
> 
> I like the blowtorch idea though  Years ago I used to put my leather motorbike gloves on the exhaust when I stopped, for a quick warm, they never stayed warm for long though


I used to warm my hands up by putting them in by the exhaust from peoples central heating boilers when i was a milkman, could be blooming cold picking up up to 3 bottles in each hand all day in sub zero temperatures.


----------



## andrew_s (20 Sep 2012)

Zakalwe said:


> Top tier road pedals, Keo's or SL or whatever, are lighter than MTB pedals. Whether or not that matters to you is a different story.


MTB people are also affected by carbon and titanium fetishes, so the top tier MTB pedals are just as light as the top tier road pedals.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2012)

sittingbull said:


> One possible drawback of SPD's I've noticed is through the Winter when temperatures are very low and the frame and cranks etc get extremely cold, so does the bottom of my feet
> 
> I've put this down to the metal SPD's conducting bodyheat away. The innersoles must help reduce this, as do 2 pairs of socks. I wear neoprene overshoes too, but it's always the bottom of each foot.


 
No, that's because it is cold outside in general !


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2012)

I use XT SPD's more than I do my LOOKS. commuting, then MTB sPD's are far mor convenient, and the fact I have a walk in them, as well as carrying the bike up and down stairs fully loaded.

I find the LOOKS far better for foot retention, I can pull my feet out of SPD's, but not at all in LOOKS. Road pedals have their place, as do MTB type pedals. MTB ones are easier to get on with day to day.


----------



## sittingbull (20 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> No, that's because it is cold outside in general !


Maybe so but my hands are OK and I can be sweating but my feet are always disproportionately cold.

I reckon those riders who perhaps ....er....have a higher percentage of bodyfat....have an advantage when the temperature drops, I'm not so well insulated myself.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Sep 2012)

sittingbull said:


> Maybe so but my hands are OK and I can be sweating but my feet are always disproportionately cold.
> 
> I reckon those riders who perhaps ....er....have a higher percentage of bodyfat....have an advantage when the temperature drops, I'm not so well insulated myself.


 
Nope, I reckon I have a larger surface area through which to loose heat!


----------



## sittingbull (20 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Nope, I reckon I have a larger surface area through which to loose heat!


"Since small mammals have a high ratio of heat-losing surface area to heat-generating volume, they tend to have high energy requirements and a high metabolic rate." - from Wikipedia.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Sep 2012)

Your feet get cold because you are not moving them much (I know I know, you are moving them, but not the foot itself that is your legs) and they are tied fairly tightly into a shoe with a stiff sole and quite often air vents in the soles. Hands unless you have Reynauds will stay warmer as you tend to move them around a bit and are in flexible gloves. 
Tips, if you are getting cold feet, check that any vents are taped up on the shoes during the winter months. I will also put sandwich bags over my socks. Invest in a good pair of overshoes. If all else fails invest in some winter boots.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Your feet get cold because you are not moving them much (I know I know, you are moving them, but not the foot itself that is your legs) and they are tied fairly tightly into a shoe with a stiff sole and quite often air vents in the soles. Hands unless you have Reynauds will stay warmer as you tend to move them around a bit and are in flexible gloves.
> Tips, if you are getting cold feet, check that any vents are taped up on the shoes during the winter months. I will also put sandwich bags over my socks. Invest in a good pair of overshoes. If all else fails invest in some winter boots.



Gaffa tape will be a lot cheaper than overshoes!


----------



## Adam Robertson (23 Dec 2015)

I've started using SPD on my road bike having trouble re-engaging as they flip over as peddles are top heavy would I have the same trouble with SPD-SL's ?


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2015)

Adam Robertson said:


> I've started using SPD on my road bike having trouble re-engaging as they flip over as peddles are top heavy would I have the same trouble with SPD-SL's ?


Yes. Get some M520 pedals, the clips are then on both sides. No more issues. However, these won't work if you ever ride in 'normal' shoes

I have swapped to such pedals on 3 of my bikes, got very miffed with the pedals never being in the right position and indeed I had a crash as I was looking at my feet on a particularly troublesome day with new shoes and didn't see a chicane type road set up


----------



## Adam Robertson (23 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> Yes. Get some M520 pedals, the clips are then on both sides. No more issues. However, these won't work if you ever ride in 'normal' shoes
> 
> I have swapped to such pedals on 3 of my bikes, got very miffed with the pedals never being in the right position and indeed I had a crash as I was looking at my feet on a particularly troublesome day with new shoes and didn't see a chicane type road set up


Was looking at those and M530 but got told there not very comfortable for long distances on the road ..I won't have to swap shoes got R088 so compatible for both types of peddles just need to change cleats


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2015)

I did 100 miles on them...and I've done many other 50+ days

Comfort comes from the shoes not pedals ime

Ymmv though  I find the pedals being the wrong way round far more annoying and frankly dangerous now!


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Dec 2015)

If you want to try SPDs at minimal cost I recommend the Wiggle Lifeline pedals http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lifeline-essential-spd-compatible-mtb-pedal/


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2015)

Are they better than m520s? They are no cheaper


----------



## Adam Robertson (23 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> I did 100 miles on them...and I've done many other 50+ days
> 
> Comfort comes from the shoes not pedals ime
> 
> Ymmv though  I find the pedals being the wrong way round far more annoying and frankly dangerous now!


Totally annoying that's why I want to change .thats why I was thinking regarding spd-sl peddles bigger area for easy clip in


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> Are they better than m520s? They are no cheaper


I don't know - but when I bought them they were cheaper than any M520s and they still are cheaper (quick search just now), by a pound or so!


----------



## Adam Robertson (23 Dec 2015)

spd 520 spd 530


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2015)

Adam Robertson said:


> Totally annoying that's why I want to change .thats why I was thinking regarding spd-sl peddles bigger area for easy clip in


But SPD-SL only clip in on one side and the cleats are big and not recessed. I quite often walk a bit while out riding, pottering around shops or at cake stops. Both reasons make road cleats a complete no for me


----------



## Citius (24 Dec 2015)

P-e-d-a-l


----------

